# What makes a good skinning knife?



## rapidriverknife (Feb 23, 2006)

We are always looking for new ideas to help the trappers. Please let us know what makes a good skinning knife for you and what you would like to see. Thanks.
Kris
www.rapidriverknifeworks.com


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Kris,

They need to be affordable to have many on hand. They need to be lightweight.

Owning several 100+ dollar knife in a fur shed doesn't work for me. Knifes will get dropped and broke and even though you will repair at no cost. 5-10 knifes in a fur shed at 100 bucks a piece is some big cash. When I can buy several knifes and just have them reground and ready for next season.

Also me personally rubber handle. And I prefer the handle on this Chicago.









[/IMG]

Dave


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm with Dave on that one. You guys put out a very nice product and have a great customer oriented company with your waranty and such. My hats off to you, but I gotta have somthing affordable, so I can have several. I also use a blue rubber handled chicago that fits me well and holds a good edge. Thats my favorite skinner.


----------



## rapidriverknife (Feb 23, 2006)

What is your price range? Knives can be made affordable if you knock out the fancy stuff. Thanks for your input guys, It all helps.
Kris
www.rapidriverknifeworks.com


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

The one in the pic is $10.95

Dave


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I have to admit that i would like to see a beaver skining knife from you guys. I plan to clean skin my beavers. 

I have to admit also that to get one I would wait for the wife to buy it as a gift. 

Here is a picture of the type of blade I am talking about.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Bowhunterbrandon, Don't forget to mention that the beaver knives are dull like a butter knife. I would like to try a beaver knife with a rubber handle to see how it feels.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Rapidriverknife,

If you could make a knife like the chicago with the same quality of steel and price you could probably sell quite a few. Rather or not you could make any money doing it is a whole other question.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Rapidriverknife,

Send me a few to try out and I'll let you know how they work out:lol:  JJ


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

frostbite said:


> Bowhunterbrandon, Don't forget to mention that the beaver knives are dull like a butter knife. I would like to try a beaver knife with a rubber handle to see how it feels.


That dexter beaver knife that Brandon showed is far from dull like a butter knife. They are sharp like a razor. You can shave the hair off your arm with any of mine. 

I never took the time to clean skin because I usually froze my hides to put up later. You can shave the grease off a beavers back with them when you use the blade almost flat against the hide. I even have one in the kitchen for thin slicing meat for jerky.

I haven't bought one in a long time but it seems the last one was under $20.00


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Yep its under 20$ but that doesnt mean as a gift I wouldnt like a nice one from the wife if it was made. 

And yes its suposed to be razor sharp for clean skining.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Mines very dull, but I don't clean skin either. I didn't read your original post Brandon. I don't think I have the patience to clean skin.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I had never skinned a beaver and have watched beavers being skinned twice. A different person each time. One used the beaver knife (rounded end) and the 5" stub of an old cutlery knife and the other used knives found at garage sales. I decided I would give skinning a try. I got my rapala 6" fillet knife and skinned 3 beavers. It went very quick, a nice rubber type grip and no holes in the skin. Man does that knife hold and edge. My question is why do you need a specialty knfe?


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

FixedBlade,

Different strokes for different folks is what it boils down to. No two trappers will ever agree on what is the best. I personally do all my skinning with a straight edge knife like the Chicago. I do use a beaver knife with the rounded blade to fix up any areas on a pelt that I missed during fleshing.

My requirements for a good skinning knife are as follows:

1. Rubber handle. Preferably with a little thicker grip so that it fits the hand better.

2. I prefer the blade to come straight off the handle so that the tip is about the same height as the top of the handle. If you look at the Chicago the blade angles downward from the handle. It is alright for larger furbearers, but when skinning mink and rats I personally don't care for it.

3. Blade must be able to be sharpened easily. The knives that I have now I just give a few strokes on a steel when I feel the knife getting dull. When the steel won't help the edge anymore I pick up a new knife. When I start running low on knives I sharpen. There are between 15-20 knives in my shed. I usually sharpen once a week.

4. Blade should be fairly ridged. I've used fillet knives in the past but found the blade to flexible. More ridged then a fillet knife, but it doesn't need the back bone of a big game knife.

5. Should be affordable to the person using it. I wouldn't hesitate to spend in the $25 range for a descent knife to use in the shed. That may sound like a low price to somebody manufacturing high end knives, but most trappers consider skinning knives disposable. I can't tell you how many knives I've dropped on the floor, busted tips, broke blades, broke handles, etc... I don't try and abuse the knives it just happens when you are skinning a bunch of critters.

Joe


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

After 50 years of skinning furbearers, here are the two knifes I have found to be the best for me.

*Schrade Improved Muskrat *two bladed folding knife - General skinning and skunk sticking.

*Schrade Old Timer 1430T *- The gut hook is not entirely necessary, but it did come in handy for gutting my elk last fall. This is my beaver skinning knife. It has a razor sharp edge and it allows me to skin my beaver clean. It does have a rubber hand, which I really like!!










I have a lot of knives as you can imagine. Even some expensive hand made skinning knives, but you will have a real battle on your hands if you ever try to take my *Schrade Old Timer 1430T *away from me!


----------

